# Router dust port



## Electricalsocket (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Just curious if anyone has made something similar to the rockler whirlwind or "edge routing dust port". Seems like the later would be easy to make. I'm thinking a 12"x12" pvc sheet and pvc elbow could do the trick. 

Any thoughts? I don't know why I can't find anything other than router table dust collection ideas. Not only that, but it looks like there isn't a dust port commercially available for trim routers (for edge routing)?

Thanks for any input! 

-Chris


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Chris, welcome to the router forum.


----------



## Electricalsocket (Nov 21, 2014)

I will shortly, thanks! Also sorry about posting a picture


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

You can post pictures that are on your local computer/device!

I've seen similar devices, haven't built one. I agree it shouldn't be too hard.

Not sure i'd want to drag a 2.5" dust hose around with my router too often though. I do use an 1 1/4 hose with the port that came with my router. Depending on what I am doing, sometimes it works well, sometimes not. Even the small hose gets in the way a lot.

Thin if I was going to make one, I'd use 1/4" ply for the baseplate and a shaped wood block for the DC connection.

If you do decide to make your own, hope you will indeed post pictures! I'll do the same if/when I get around to it. I do a couple of projects it would really be a help for.

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Chris

Festool routers and the deWalt DW621/DW622 plunge routers feature just such a set-up on their fences. I've used them and in general they are a real nuisance with the hose restricting movement and the constant need to ensure that the hose doesn't pull the router off line.

Regards

Phil


----------



## Electricalsocket (Nov 21, 2014)

Duane: Thanks for the wood idea! I would prefer cutting wood over any plastic. You've given me something to think about. I will definitely share if I do make it. 

Phil: Thanks for sharing your experiences! I'm just so OCD about dust, I know there has to be a good way to make it work. Maybe I'll design something that's not a pain and become a millionaire....ok ok...hundredaire


----------



## Electricalsocket (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh and forgot to say, the 2.5" connection is another reason I want to just make something instead of buying it. A small hose will probably be a nuisance, 2.5" is out of the question.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Dewalt trim router DWP611PK has accessory dust collector adapters available.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Electricalsocket said:


> I'm just so OCD about dust, I know there has to be a good way to make it work.


You aren't alone. I periodically have chest infections which I believe are down to inhaling too much dust (plaster, brick, conctere and MDF), so over the last couple of years I've changed all my site power tools to have dust extraction and I carry an industrial vacuum cleaner (Shop Vac) with me to all jobs. My DW622 was one part of that response to my problems and it works quite well with the hose connected in overhead mode, e.g. hose connected to the top of the hollow column where the hose and power cord can both be fed over my shoulder to keep them out of the way. I've found this arrangement to be superior to that of either the Festool OF1010 or the OF1400 (both of which require a side connection to the base ofthe router) because there is less chance that the hose will snag on something and pull the router off track. Despite the downsides I would never go back to working without a dust hose now

Regards

Phil


----------



## Artie1085 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Chris

In a recent Shopnotes Issue 137 on page 6 is an idea from Dan Martin that would be easy to make using plastic or wood or both. It fastens to the router you are using with the edge guide rods. If you can't find a copy let me know. I don't see why the hose could not be 1.5 or 1.25in rather than the 205in in the article


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just thinking about this and wonder if it would be possible to make a long channel that could be attached to a work bench. Just a simple U shaped channel the length of the work bench with dust extraction attachment on the bottom. Clamp the piece you're routing so the edge hangs over the opening so when you make a pass, most of the dust is drawn down. You might have to rig some sort of movable opening on the top slot to concentrate the air flow to near the bit, but you wouldn't have to drag a hose around either.

Thinking about It, I can picture a plywood sandwich with 2 inch wide 3/4 thick wood on the sides and bottom and a 4 inch port on the bottom for dust collection hose. I recently saw some very long brushes that are used to seal the bottom of a door that could be attached to the top. Have a brush on each long side of the opening s they meet in the middle. Attach a spacer to the base to spread the bristles apart as the router passes over the brushes so air flows through. You'd have to design a spacer that kept the bristles from tangling with the bristles.

May be over-thinking this, but I too am very careful about dust these days, cough cough.


----------



## Electricalsocket (Nov 21, 2014)

I like how you guys think, thank you so much for all of the input. To put these great ideas together, I think I will:

1) Use plywood to make a router sub-base
2) Use a block of wood to make the port. Bore hole down the middle lengthwise and cut a curve/semi-circle at the end
3) Glue this to the base
4) Use maybe 2 45 degree pvc pieces to stick in the port hole (maybe a nicer piece of curved pipe if it works well). This would be so the hose connection goes in from the top and not sticking out of the side.

Then I have a pvc version of a festool boom arm that will keep the hose hanging down and not in my way...as much...hopefully 

I've also thought about a downdraft table Tom! Great minds think alike. I also thought it would be nice if it could be open only in front of the section you're passing over. That would take some thinking power and time I don't have at the moment though lol. Ah, I just re-read your idea and that's awesome. I have a 2hp harbor freight dust collector that has no use with the tools I'm using, so a downdraft table would be perfect for it. I'd probably use the table and the port though, as long as the hose doesn't irritate me in the position it's in. Might as well use the DC for something instead of taking up space. I'll be using the CT mini for the tools

Artie: I definitely might do something like that if I don't have time to make anything else before router work starts up again, thanks!

Tvman: I will check that out, appreciate it!


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

I found my shop vac hose too stiff and awkward for hand held routing. I use a hose off an upright residential floor vacuum- I got one from Goodwill for ~$12, and threw the rest away. It needed homemade adapters to connect to the router dust port at one end, and the shop vac hose at the other, but it's a lot more flexible (floppy) than the shop vac hose, and is about ~1-1/2" wide, IIRC (not home now). I don't feel like I'm tugging against a big hose when routing.


----------

